# Photoshop Love



## tacopirate (Feb 19, 2017)

Hey y'all.
I do computer work for a living and need some help. I'm primarily a coder and though I have a conceptual mind, graphic design is not my forte. I can code in pearl, c, java, whatever all day but when it comes to image manipulation, I'm an idiot. I currently work for a company that sells deer hunting tree stands (don't ask), and we have many pictures of stands that need to be manipulated we essentially need to turn this:






Into something like this:





So, the only thing that needs to be changed is the color of the cushion. From camo to black vinyl. Anyone good at this sort of thing? I'd pay. We have some more complicated photos to deal with as well. Any help appreciated!


----------



## Kim Chee (Feb 19, 2017)

That looks like it could be easy (although I could be wrong).

What format would the files be in? Please don't take this as I can do the work


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 19, 2017)

are those the exact photos that need to be edited? or just examples? 

i could probably tint the color of the camo down to near-black, but it would be hard to make it look _exactly _like the black seat, since both seats are in slightly different positions.


----------



## tacopirate (Feb 19, 2017)

That is one of the photos. I get the tinting thing but it needs to look like shiny vinyl...

They're in gif or jpg at the moment. I like png myself.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 19, 2017)

since one is tilted to the left and the other to the right, it's beyond my abilities without it looking totally weird.


----------



## tacopirate (Feb 19, 2017)

Same here lol.


----------



## MolotovMocktail (Feb 19, 2017)

It's not perfect but I gave it a shot:


----------



## Kim Chee (Feb 19, 2017)

Looks good except for the splotch in the field of white


----------



## MolotovMocktail (Feb 19, 2017)

Kim Chee said:


> Looks good except for the splotch in the field of white


Totally missed that little bit. My screen is pretty dusty.  @tacopirate let me know if that's good enough because I'd be down to do more if you're paying.


----------



## Kim Chee (Feb 19, 2017)

Oh, and if you need an artwork proofer or a proofreader, I'm in


----------



## tacopirate (Feb 19, 2017)

Haha, I seem to always be able to count on Kim. PM me, mocktail.


----------



## wizehop (Feb 20, 2017)

Hey man, if your still stuck drop me a line. I know at least one pro who could def do it...


----------



## etpyh (Feb 20, 2017)

Yeah if you are still in need I reckon I could do it too.


----------



## tacopirate (Feb 20, 2017)

Thanks guys. I'm organizing the pictures now and talking to Mocktail, I'll let you know what happens!


----------



## Outdoorsisfree (Feb 25, 2017)

This stuff makes me so happy! Working together without the man, everything stays within the family.


----------



## tacopirate (Feb 25, 2017)

I agree!


----------

